# TiVo Premiere Announcement Review Roundup



## Mike Lang

Whew! That was a mouthful. So, have you heard the news? TiVo's gone "Premiere," and the critics, bloggers, and tech pundits are all over it. Check out the official press release, then take a look at what the experts have to say.

Dave Zatz at "Zatz Not Funny"

Engadget

Gizmodo

CNN

TechCrunch

Cnet


----------



## popgrowl

What happened to the DirecTV/TiVo box that was rumored to be coming out around now?


----------



## lrhorer

Well, it looks like they really screwed the pooch on this one, not that I am in the least surprised. I waited 6 years after purchasing my Series I for TiVo to come out with something better, rather than worse. 'Looks like I'll have to wait 6 years for them to come out with something better than the S3, unless these reviewers are just ignoring all the important details - or perhaps are ignorant of them.


----------



## Enforcer

not impressed.


----------



## Bsteenson

Just ordered mine with lifetime service ($200 off). Can't wait.


----------



## DBCooper

popgrowl said:


> What happened to the DirecTV/TiVo box that was rumored to be coming out around now?


I second that question. It has been a long, long wait and still nothing. Looks like time to take Dish up on that one-year discount, or cut DirecTV back to the minimum programming package. I'm tired of paying $75 a month for SD on DirecTV. Even PBS has abandoned me by broadcasting everything in fullscreen, chopping off the lettering left and right.

Unfortunately, I can't get OTA or cable HD where I live. TiVo Premiere is useless. Good thing I still have a Series 1 in the closet with lifetime.


----------



## CrispyCritter

DBCooper said:


> I second that question. It has been a long, long wait and still nothing. Looks like time to take Dish up on that one-year discount, or cut DirecTV back to the minimum programming package.


I'd wait another week, if I were you. Their annual report conference is next week (Mar 8th), and they will definitely discuss the DirecTV TiVo then, if only to say that the release date is not set yet.


----------



## nrc

DBCooper said:


> I second that question. It has been a long, long wait and still nothing. Looks like time to take Dish up on that one-year discount, or cut DirecTV back to the minimum programming package. I'm tired of paying $75 a month for SD on DirecTV. Even PBS has abandoned me by broadcasting everything in fullscreen, chopping off the lettering left and right.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't get OTA or cable HD where I live. TiVo Premiere is useless. Good thing I still have a Series 1 in the closet with lifetime.


The TiVo web site says that it's expected the first half of 2010.


----------



## BoulderTraveler

We travel a lot and take along our S2 which works well on cable and satellite. We use and HD DVR provided by Directv at home. The home DVR is free from the satellite providers. Tivo needs something to get us to upgrade.

Ok, we can't enjoy HD while we travel but why would we spend any money on the new Premiere? I thought Tivo would come out with a laptop size unit that could connect to any input source, including wi-fi found in most hotel rooms and allow for easy transport on airlines. Many people need to use a satellite source because of their location, including RV and travel trailers owners. 

The existing S2 has lifetime service, works just about anywhere and will download Amazon, Blockbuster, etc movies. 

The S4 seems like a backward move.


----------



## wmcbrine

BoulderTraveler said:


> I thought Tivo would come out with a laptop size unit that could connect to any input source


I can understand why you'd _want_ that, but why would you _expect_ it? I never even heard any rumors resembling that.


----------



## Phrehdd

There is no mention about external drives per se. Will they still insist on "special" external drives? There is absolutely no reason for this. They can simply provide a compatibility list and stop forcing us to get WD "special" drives that serve no purpose but to empty our wallets faster.

Also on this topic - Are they going to "append" the external drive like they do presently which is a rather STUPID thing to do and very unfriendly to end users. The external drive should be a separate volume entirely. In fact, if they had any brains, they would use a traditional format such as ext3 so it can not only record media but allow owners to load it with some media to be played back - more in line with a universal media player.

Last - great that there is a fast forward/skip for commercials but until the law is passed, Tivo should offer an option to reduce the volume on the damn commercials. Something akin to what SRS is putting out.


----------



## Matt_Stevens

Aren't there any more recent reviews of the TiVo Premiere? It's well know that software has changed greatly since March.


----------



## wmcbrine

It has? I haven't noticed it.


----------



## DBCooper

CrispyCritter said:


> I'd wait another week, if I were you. Their annual report conference is next week (Mar 8th), and they will definitely discuss the DirecTV TiVo then, if only to say that the release date is not set yet.


Or, as it turns out, to slip it into 2011.

I come from a computer programming background and this new HD DTivo is beginning to look like a programming project gone berserk with featuritis and changes in specs. For example, while they diddled, the industry has practically filled up with video devices that connect to the Internet. And now 3D. How many more trends can they miss while unable to get a basically simple programming project done? If this thing isn't spectacular when/if it ever sees the light of day, I will be enormously disappointed.


----------



## tpriddy

DBCooper said:


> Or, as it turns out, to slip it into 2011


 or 2012?


----------



## aaronwt

Didn't the DirecTV TiVo get released earlier this month?



> Effective December 8, 2011, DIRECTV will begin offering the TiVo ® HD DVR from DIRECTV (THR22-100) in the 10 markets below as an option for both new and current customers. The national rollout for all remaining markets is still being evaluated.
> 
> Chicago IL
> 
> Denver CO
> 
> Los Angeles CA
> 
> New York NY
> 
> Philadelphia PA
> 
> Phoenix AZ
> 
> Sacramento CA
> 
> San Francisco CA
> 
> Seattle WA
> 
> Washington DC
> 
> The attached TiVo Overview document contains technical specifications and a product overview of benefits / limitations.
> 
> The TiVo® HD DVR will carry a $5 per month TiVo service fee, which is in addition to the $10 per month HD Access fee and the $7 per month DVR service fee


----------

